# "htc" burned into screen



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Haven't heard anything from anybody else, but I am asking, does anybody else have the "htc" logo Burned into there screen. I've only had the phone for about 3 months. When I reboot the phone I 
Can see the burn in, below the illuminated htc logo. The burn in is not where it should be. I will try 
To take a pic but it is very faint.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope, never heard of it. Burn in is not really a problem with lcd screens. Can you see it anywhere else besides the boot up screen? If there is actually a logo burned in you would be able to see it regardless of what is being displayed on the screen (obviously being more visible on a solid, light colored background).


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes I can see it on any window or screen I have. Just a thought, I wonder if it is the zagg screen 
protector? no matter I can see it. Looked at two other tbolts at Verizon store today and did not see any burn in. three associates looked it over and they said it was the first they had seen.


----------



## richard713 (Jul 30, 2011)

actually it is possible to have burn in on lcd displays never seen it on a phone before but i see it on the monitor at my work all day, especially on mondays since the comp auto reboots and runs the log in screen all weekend...


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Camera battery is dead, I'll take a screen shot hahaha.


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

View attachment 1462
Still hard to see. Right in the middle.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

un root, revert back to stock. go to verizon walk out with a replacement. i had the same issue.

PS. are those baseband numbers i see written down? lol


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> un root, revert back to stock. go to verizon walk out with a replacement. i had the same issue.
> 
> PS. are those baseband numbers i see written down? lol


Yes they are. That is hilarious. I would say I did that on purpose, but I did not. Funny with all this technology a pencil and paper still serves it's purpose. What a pain, but will likely get a replacement.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

i do the same, compare what radio was good with this rom, kernel with rom etc i even use excel sometime for that ha


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

richard713 said:


> actually it is possible to have burn in on lcd displays never seen it on a phone before but i see it on the monitor at my work all day, especially on mondays since the comp auto reboots and runs the log in screen all weekend...


Correct, and LCD burn in is usually temporary, unlike plasma burn in. a bright white screen usually takes care of it. So OP, try that. Set your background to solid white, turn the brightness way up, and leave your screen on for a couple hours this way and see if that fixes it. If not, then replace it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Or what Jax said is a good idea. But if ur like me and have few scratches or minor defects to phone just get it replaced and get a new one in exchange.


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah I found the files I need to un-root over at Android police. Any other suggestions before I bring this in?


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Make sure radio and rom are stock. If not to sure search on the fourms. If not be like me walk into Verizon "check out" the thunderbolt specs make sure its the same and gone about your business


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would see if there is a bright live wallpaper, and run that for a while with the brightness all the way up. Worth a shot?


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am using polar clock live wallpaper right now with the screen on. i'm still curious to see if it is the zagg screen protector. Maybe it got hot and imprinted with the adhesive. Not really looking forward to un rooting and having a sense ROM from the time I get the new phone from Verizon till I get home and root and flash back to cm7. This ROM even with the bugs totally rocks.


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

The screen burn in is impossible to fix. Nothing you do will fix it.. once it's there it's there and will not go away no matter what you do. It is actually quite common on these kind of displays. It's not the screen protector. Your best bet is to get a replacement.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Did you have an HTC wallpaper that burned that in or what

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

No. the only place I can think of that this came from is the boot image. White screen green HTC symbol. When I boot though, the HTC symbol is above the burn in. very strange.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

jdgarcia12 said:


> No. the only place I can think of that this came from is the boot image. White screen green HTC symbol. When I boot though, the HTC symbol is above the burn in. very strange.


Very weird.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe factory defect from the start and just now noticed it. Only had the phone for 3 months.


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

"snicklet said:


> The screen burn in is impossible to fix. Nothing you do will fix it.. once it's there it's there and will not go away no matter what you do. It is actually quite common on these kind of displays. It's not the screen protector. Your best bet is to get a replacement.


Right on. I kind of figured that. When I get time I will most likely un root and get a warranty replacement. Just got to make sure I get everything off here so there are no questions asked.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

"jdgarcia12 said:


> Maybe factory defect from the start and just now noticed it. Only had the phone for 3 months.


U said 6 months in ur first post just saying lol


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah. I got excited and exaggerated a bit. Talked to Verizon today and said the same thing, they corrected me with 3 months. I was on a blackberry torch on Att before this and that really feels like a long time ago. RIM is screwed.
Edited first post to avoid confusion.


----------



## richard713 (Jul 30, 2011)

what kind of rom do us use a sense rom or one of the aosp roms? reason i ask is i run bamf and i somtimes see a htc symbol almost same placement when i del an app from sys folder, i guess when sense is reloading... just a thought...


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have been on cm 7 since the start. Only had sense ROM for about 2-3 Weeks. Has to be something from the factory or within the first couple Weeks of having the phone. Never had a freeze or continuous boot loop that stress the screen. I got all the zips to un root but Verizon if telling 7 business days to get replacement.


----------



## richard713 (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah if you dont have tec (total equip coverage) its 5 day shipping.


----------

